# Wild Aulonocara steveni Hongi & Aulonocara spec. Maulana



## freesty (Aug 11, 2013)

hi i'm from Canton China.they are my Aulonocara steveni Hongi & Aulonocara spec. Maulana.they area both about 10 cm long. nice to meet you guys~

DSLR:Canon 50D
LENS:Canon 100mm F2.8
FLASH:Canon 430ex









































































thanks for watching~
i love Malawi~


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Great pics! Your peacocks are beautiful!


----------



## freesty (Aug 11, 2013)

wax32 said:


> Great pics! Your peacocks are beautiful!


thank you guys~


----------

